# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Slaapstoornis vragen medicatie

## sonniez

Hallo Vanwege een chronische slaapstoornis die al 11 maanden duurt heeft de neuroloog nu het volgende voorgeschreven 25mg phenergan(promethazine) en 12,5mg levomeprazomanine (nozinan). de phernergan ben ik niet zo bang voor, lees weinig negaties en weinig bijwerkingen. De nozinan echter is een anti psychotica (heb geen psychische klachten) en dat vind ik wel eng. Bovendien zorgt het voor aankomen gewicht en zijn veel mensen overdag suf. In hoeverre zijn die bijwerkingen vaak voorkomend in deze dosis? Wil nl echt niet aankomen En in hoeverre geven de middelen verslaving/afhankelijkheid? Ik wil nl "straks" wel zonder iets kunnen slapen....

De neuroloog vertelt express niets over de bijwerkingen bij alle patienten om ze niet onnodig ongerust te maken. Maar ik ga niet zomaar een anti psychotica slikken.

Zelf dacht ik gewoon te beginnen met alleen de phenergan om te zien of ik al goed slaap op alleen dit middel. Ik lees daar nl veel goede ervaringen mee. Als ik hier goed op slaap hoef ik toch niet de nozinan erbij te pakken? Als het slapen nog niet gaat dan evt wel, mits de bijwerkingen meevallen

bedankt

----------


## sietske763

heb zelf vaak nozi/phenergan geslikt vanwege slaapproblemen.dosis 50/50
je raakt er beslist niet aan verslaafd, hooguit gewenning.ook sufheid verdwijnt na een poosje.
dus daarom neem ik het alleen als ik echt niet meer kan.
nozi heeft verschillende doeleinden, oa pijnstilling/slapen/terminale patienten.
en ja...je kan er wat van groeien...maar ik zal je 1 ding vertellen; als je echt doodop bent en niet verder kan door slaapgebrek, maak je je echt geen zorgen om een paar kilo.
en nee....ik ben niet psychotisch.
trouwens....volgens mij is nozi uit de handel gehaald, heb er op zitten googelen en alleen in het buitenland kan ik t nog vinden.
gelukkig heb ik nog een voorraadje
dus ....slaap lekker!!

----------


## sonniez

Zo 50/50 is een flinke dosis. Heb jij al lang slaapproblemen? Wat is de reden dat je het soms wel en soms niet pakt?

Ik was naar de apotheek gegaan en heb gezegd dat ik eerst alleen de phenergan 25mg wilde proberen, en dat gaat redelijk. Wel vroeg wakker rond 05.00, soms slaap ik weer in, vaak niet maar voel me best goed. Wel hoofdpijn sochtends en super droge mond. Ik denk dat ik met 50mg van de wereld ben.

Nozinan was bij de apotheek gewoon te krijgen, zei ze niets over. Ze zei alleen dat er tegenwoordig een eigen bijdrage voor geldt. Maar ik begin er voorlopig niet mee, ik vind het een doodeng middel. 
Ik slik ook magnesium en dat helpt ook met slapen...

----------


## sietske763

ik pak soms nozi/phenergan omdat dit middel gewenning geeft en dan dus niet veel meer doet.
phenergan is een anti-histaminicum en is in het begin slaapverwekkend maar de sufheid verdwijnt en dan slaap je er ook niet meer van.

heb al mn hele leven slaapproblemen en dus ook vanalles gehad, maar sinds een aantal weken slaap ik beter dan ooit tevoren, heerlijk, wat doet slapen een mens goed!!
magnesium slik ik ook al jaren in de 100% dagdosering, ik slik het omdat het gezond is want voor t slapen helpt het niet bij mij.

----------


## sonniez

Fijn dat je nu weer lekker slaapt. Zonder supplementen/medicatie?
Hoe ben je van je slaapprobleem afgekomen?

----------


## sietske763

ik ben met een heleboel zooi gestopt omdat het niet meer werkte.........dus ben zowiezo fitter omdat ik niet gesedeerd ben.
heb nog wel 2 pammen om te slapen en die stof wissel ik iedere week om dus gewenning aan de pammen(benzo,s) te voorkomen, zo hoeven ze niet opgehoogd te worden.
tja slaap beter................geen idee.............wonder???
maar ben natuurlijk voorzichtig blij..........weet niet of het zo blijft natuurlijk!

----------


## sonniez

Mag ik vragen wat je allemaal gedaan hebt, behalve medicijnen slikken, om van je slaapstoornis af te komen? Medicatie is toch maar een tijdelijk hulpmiddeltje? Zo zie ik het althans.
Is de stoornis bij jou ineens komen opzetten?

Mij mij is het begonnen 5 maanden na bevalling 1e kind...Bij mij is het het doorslapen wat niet meer gaat, en dat was vroeger nooit een probleem...

----------


## sietske763

~heb al slaapstoornissen vanaf mijn jeugd, kan me niet herinneren of ik vroeger ooit goed sliep.
de vraag bleef natuurlijk..............waarom/hoezo.
ben met 29 jaar door zorgen, die ik omdat niet goed sliep er niet bij kon hebben, doorgestuurd naar een psych, heb therapie enz gehad, maar t slaapprobleem is nooit weggeweest.
wel zou je een onderzoek aan kunnen vragen bij een slaapcentrum, die hebben speciale slaap neurologen en na een intake krijg je evt onderzoeken zoals een slaap EEG, als zo,n EEG afwijkingen vertoont, bv remslaap overslaan, kunnen ze dat aflezen...
maar of er dan 100% zeker een oplossing voor is, is ook niet waar.
18 jaar geleden heb ik diverse keren in een slaapcentrum moeten slapen en ze constateerden dat ik de hele nacht onrustig was in mijn hoofd, die hebben mij toen nozi/phenergan gegeven wat dus ook de oplossing niet was...alleen voor een aantal nachten.
ik lees dat je problemen begonnen zijn na de geboorte van je eerste kind..........miss hormonaal?? onbewust erg oplettend of je kindje niet huilt? zorgen om je kindje?
ik hoop echt voor je dat het veranderd want het is een verschrikkelijk groot probleem en als je moe bent kan je zowiezo minder aan is mijn ervaring.

----------


## loesrael

Fijn om te zien dat er meer mensen zijn die, op allerlei wijzen werken aan gewoon slapen.
ik ben eindelijk aan het afbouwen van m.n 20 jarige slaapmiddelen verslaving, tja als je de max gebruikt werkt het een keer niet meer, en dan moet er iets gebeuren.
ik ben blij dat een goede psychiather nu echt wil meedenken, dat alleen aanrommelen geeft beperkingen en nu heb ik dus ook een anti psychoticum Zyprexa omdat die zo.n geweldige bijwerking heeft SLAAAAPEN.
wat voor iedereen gewoon is, ga ik eindelijk ook krijgen, 1e nacht kompleet verstijft door gebracht en nu gaat het b eter maar dat verhogen van dit middel vindt ik eng, dat dizy zijn overdag, namen niet weten,vergeten waar je heen moet ook al schrijf ik alles op.
en ja de humor ligt zeker op straat, alleen dat nuchtere hollandse valt niet echt mee.

----------


## sietske763

@loesrael,
er bestaat op MC ook een topic over stoppen met slaap/kalmerings tabletten.
ik heb ook een paar jaar een AP gehad, seroquel voor t slapen, echt perfect, maar na die ruim 2 jaar was er gewenning dus ook op zyprexa zal je niet je hele leven slapen, maar gelukkig kan je nu een tijd vooruit!!
slaap ze,
heb trouwens vannacht van 0.15 uur tot 10.15 uur aan een stuk door geslapen!

----------


## christel1

nog eentje met slaapproblemen, ik neem dominal forte en mogadon en flunitrazepam, ja ja een mengelmoesje maar daar slaap ik op en heb geen neveneffecten, dus ik ben niet duf als ik opsta en ik kan nu toch ongeveer 8 uur slapen en dat heb ik echt nodig.... maar meestal ga ik slapen rond 23 uur en word wakker rond 8 uur, tijd om de hond uit te laten dan...

----------


## Sonnie

Mijn slaapstoornis duurt nu ruim 13 jaar. En is onstaan bij de geboorte van mijn eerste kindje. Heb verschillende slaapmedicatie gekregen. Maar daar sliep ik niet op. Heb ook middel gehad waar,mensen mee onder lichte narcose worden gebracht. Mocht ook niet baten. Heb 2 Slaapopname`s gehad in het ziekenhuis. Om te kijken of ik slaapapneu heb. Maar beiden keren werd geconstateerd dat ik helemaal niet geslapen had. Daar konden ze dus niets mee. Werd door verwezen naar slaapcentrum. Maar dat heb ik niet gedaan. Want dan krijg ik dezelfde onderzoeken. Dat heeft niet zoveel zin als ik niet slaap. Ook krijg ik dan eerst weer een intake van 3 uur. En ik ben niet in de gelegenheid om steeds op en neer te reizen naar zo`n slaapcentrum. Is weer veel te ver weg. Ik wil gewoon slapen!!!!!Iemand nog goede tips voor mij. Slik wel Antidepr. middelen. Ik slik Citalopram.

----------


## sietske763

weet wel veel van slaappillen.....en slaapverwekkende medicatie..
maar kan alleen maar tips geven als ik weet wat je al gehad hebt.
je zou bv de citalopram kunnen overzetten naar trazolan of tryptizol, slaapverwekkende AD,s (2 uit de vele)
een hoge dosis AP werkt ook vaak goed.

----------


## Sonnie

Ik slik Citalopram. En ik kan niet overstappen op een ander Ad.middel. Heb al verschillende geprobeerd. Deze werkt het best voor mijn klachten. Voor het slapen heb ik Temazepan en Diazepam geslikt. En Dormicum( of zoiets )! Dan nog een middel waar ik de naam van kwijt ben. En natuurlijk melatonine! Helaas Pindakaas. Bedankt Sietske voor het meedenken!!

----------


## sietske763

melatonine is zonde van je geld> paar maanden geleden nog gehoord van slaapneuroloog!

----------

